# Australia Day!



## theCaptn' (Feb 5, 2012)

GTFO of our cuntry poofters! 






YouTube Video


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 5, 2012)

"get out of me country"

lol

i say that when i see mexicans with grocery carts full of free food


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 5, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey Cap, you ever bag any babes from New Zealand?   Judging by their girls soccer team they have some hotties.   Plus I read somewhere they are really easy.


It's also a place I would like to vacation at before I die.   Looks amazing.


----------



## MyK (Feb 5, 2012)

straya's da shit.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 5, 2012)

I get the feeling he don't like them brown people


----------



## secdrl (Feb 5, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> I get the feeling he don't like them brown people


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 6, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Hey Cap, you ever bag any babes from New Zealand? Judging by their girls soccer team they have some hotties. Plus I read somewhere they are really easy.
> 
> 
> It's also a place I would like to vacation at before I die. Looks amazing.


 
Kiwi's? bunch of fkg sheep rooters . . their shelias dont put out either. Fucking hobbits with a good rugby team is all they are


----------



## Rednack (Feb 6, 2012)

pussy aint nothing but meat on a bone, fuck it, suck it or leave it alone...


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 6, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Kiwi's? bunch of fkg sheep rooters . . their shelias dont put out either. Fucking hobbits with a good rugby team is all they are


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 6, 2012)

Is this how the Capt'n sounds? sounds like they talk while someone holds their nuts tight. Bunch of fucking "poofs".


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 6, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Is this how the Capt'n sounds? sounds like they talk while someone holds their nuts tight. Bunch of fucking "poofs".


----------



## DOMS (Feb 6, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> GTFO of our cuntry poofters!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Get the fuck out my country, you puff."

Especially the lebbos.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 6, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> GTFO of our cuntry poofters!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, Capn'!

I hear you have a serious case of VD. oh er, sorry, VB!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 6, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Is this how the Capt'n sounds? sounds like they talk while someone holds their nuts tight. Bunch of fucking "poofs".


 
Nah, I dont sound that nasally. That goon is probably from Sydney or Newcastle . . you can tell by the Leb-bashing


----------

